# Couple of ONR Questions....



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

Right, got my 32oz ONR bottle in the post and going to give it a go at the weekend. I am led to believe that I need 1oz per gallon but just how much is 1oz in terms of cap fills...? Also can i use ONR mixed with snow foam to create a sort of "super snOwNR foam" mixture or is this not advised...? One more question how many litres in a gallon and in terms of this how much water and mixture will i need to clean my car...? It is a BMW mini

cheers

Alex


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Alex

2 capfuls is 1oz. 
Can't help you with the other question.

Dave


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

2 capfulls of ONR to a bucket of water and your ready to go


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wouldn't imagine it would be helpful in the snow foam as it would just make it slick, and you wouldn't be touching it lol, someone can correct me though.

I'm very interested in trying it, purely as a way of keeping the car clean over winter as I've found how impractical snow foaming etc is in sub 0 temps, you could always try it anyway and inform us of your findings lol


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

There are 4.5 litres to a gallon (or 4.54609 to be precise ) - can't advise how much you'd need to wash your Mini though. Just make up the gallon and go for it! I am awaiting my first bottle of ONR in the post and looking forward to trying it.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ONR is great :thumb:

i would just stick to a normal snow foam method, then the ONR method as wrote in here... That way would be cheaper and very effective at reducing the amount of swirls!!

but i havent tried it in a snow lance so it might be quite good, i have thought about it also


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Franco50 said:


> There are 4.5 litres to a gallon (or 4.54609 to be precise )


The European gallon is larger than the US gallon, which is only 3.78 litres. ONR is a US product, so the US gallon should be the one used for dilution rates :thumb:.

1 US gallon = 128 oz. Thus, you actually dilute ONR at 256:1 for a normal wash strength solution - i.e. 1oz ONR to 2 US gallons.

Edit to add that, as above, 2 caps fulls = 1 oz ONR.

The quick way is just one cap of ONR per 4L water.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Phisp said:


> The European gallon is larger than the US gallon, which is only 3.78 litres. ONR is a US product, so the US gallon should be the one used for dilution rates :thumb.


Dammit, forgot about that being a US gallon. :wall:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Phisp said:


> The European gallon is larger than the US gallon, which is only 3.78 litres. ONR is a US product, so the US gallon should be the one used for dilution rates :thumb:.
> 
> 1 US gallon = 128 oz. Thus, you actually dilute ONR at 256:1 for a normal wash strength solution - i.e. 1oz ONR to 2 US gallons.
> 
> ...


I agree, US gallon is 3.78 litre (128oz), and OZ is around 30ml.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> ONR is great :thumb:
> 
> i would just stick to a normal snow foam method, then the ONR method as wrote in here... That way would be cheaper and very effective at reducing the amount of swirls!!
> 
> but i havent tried it in a snow lance so it might be quite good, i have thought about it also


Pointless putting it through the lance and there is not much point foaming the car before using ONR just pre wash the car with a mix of ONR in a sprayer.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes 1 fluid oz is 30 ml , so one cap per 8 litres water.


----------

